# Change of shipping location to PCD



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

Can a car that has already been manufactured and still sitting at the port of exit in Germany that is set to ship to the selling dealer, be redirected to go to the PCD? I am in Atlanta, so I fee like it would come into the Brunswick GA port, which may not be the port used for the PCD (I'm thinking Charleston). Is this possible or am I asking for delays and problems?

My reason for asking is that I was originally doing PCD, but before my car got into 150 status, my dealer gave me a date that was so far out, I choose not to wait. However, now my vehicle has been delayed and wont be here until the end of October, past the date of when I was going to do PCD.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Possibly....

I'm pretty sure if it is coming to an eastern port that can still be changed. The bigger problem you are going to face is finding another date as we are already booking well into November. There still are some dates left, but you'll probably have few choices.

Best thing would be to have your CA submit the reservation form and see what date they can offer. Worst case scenario if they can only offer one date and you cannot make that day, you can always cancel it again and have it directed back to the dealer. 

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan!

I guess PCD was not meant for me this time around. At this point, I am just waiting to find out why my car isnt on a ship yet. Its been at the port of exit now for more than two weeks


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

brandonw said:


> Thanks Jonathan!
> 
> I guess PCD was not meant for me this time around. At this point, I am just waiting to find out why my car isnt on a ship yet. Its been at the port of exit now for more than two weeks


I don't know why, but we have been seeing several vehicle sit at the port of exit for 2+ weeks before getting on a ship :dunno:. This is the reason we have to build some buffer time in when we schedule deliveries here.

Enjoy your new BMW when it arrives :thumbup:


----------

